# Check out some of these ebikes.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I personally think the BMC prototype is the coolest looking, but my Levo is payed for!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Forgot Giant. So we have Cannondale, KTM, Trek, Giant, Specialized, Felt, BMC, Haibike, Moustache (which is also killer) and a few underground companies. I really hope the ebike sector is responsible, because as we all know, this is the biggest deal to hit biking in a long time. Again, first and foremost I'm a traditional PBR mtb guy. I love every facet of two wheels.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrraeder/e-bike/e-bike-trekking/


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

This is my favorite one so far

https://electricbikereview.com/foru...talll-handle-bars-and-48v-1000w-diy-kit.7632/


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Harryman said:


> This is my favorite one so far
> 
> https://electricbikereview.com/foru...talll-handle-bars-and-48v-1000w-diy-kit.7632/


Wow, that things bad ass....


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Gutch said:


> Wow, that things bad ass....


Right? It'll do 35 mph without pedaling. The guys got cojones to ride that thing at those speeds, I'll give him that. I think he's king of the BSO.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Dude, Sketchy? Yes! More speed wobble than a skateboard down Mt. Mitchel! I literally would sport a moped first...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh wait, I already am! Ha ha


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone know who makes those grey tires on the BMC?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My favorite guilty pleasure (if I find a few extra thousand in a jacket pocket) is the Yardbike.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Gutch said:


> Anyone know who makes those grey tires on the BMC?


Since it was a 3D printed concept bike, I wouldn't be surprised if the tires were one offs or painted or something. I haven't seen grey tires since Specialized made them years ago. Aside from road tires of course.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I see the thread asking for info on ebikes with the best range and power has been deleted. Since this is the closest thread in the forum, I had a reply done and there's pretty interesting emtbs in it, I'll just leave this here:

If you wanted to buy an OEM emtb ready to ride, that can pass for legal pretty much anywhere, here are my recommendations based on your parameters:

E-STREAM EVO FS 3 29 - BULLS eBIKES

It's got a bigger battery and better range (claimed 137 miles) than anything I'm aware of out there in the 250W class. If you derestricted it with a dongle, you'd have power on tap whenever you turned the cranks. If you want to see how a $200 dongle can change how fast you can ride your tuned 250w ebike on wide open trails, check the link below.






Or, best bang for the buck 1500w emtb, no restrictions on top speed obviously. You could have a second set of parameters for 750w if you wanted.
Luna Giant BBSHD Full Suspension Ebike - Luna Cycle

Most powerful 250w look alike; 850w and the power cuts out when you shift so you don't destroy your drivetrain. 
Das Spitzing plus, R-Pedelec - M1-Sporttechnik

Ok, it still looks like an emtb, sort of. 1000w, unrestricted, 160mm travel front and rear. 
E-Rider Extreme - Conway Bikes

Or, moving into the "looks like a moto" catagory but it still has pedals dammit!:
Bultaco


----------

